# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما إعراب : أيهذا الشاكي وما بك داء ؟

## سيد محمد منازع

أريد المشاركة في إعراب : أيهذا الشاكي وما بك داء 
من بيت لإيليا أبي ماضي :
أيهذا الشاكي وما بك داء كيف تغدو إذا غدوت عليلا ؟!

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

الأخ سيد ، 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
فإليكَ ـ يا أخي ـ إعرابَ الشطر المذكور ، وأدعو اللهَ ـ عزَّ و جلَّ  ـ أنْ يعصمَني من الخطأ ، فأقول ـ وبالله التوفيق ـ :
أيُّ : منادى مبنيٌّ على الضم في محلِّ نصبٍ لحرف نداءٍ محذوفٍ
ها : حرفُ تنبيهٍ مبنيٌّ على السكونِ لا محلَّ له منَ الإعراب
ذا : اسمُ إشارةٍ مبنيٌّ على السكون في محلِّ رفعٍ نعتٌ لأيِّ على اللفظ
الشاكي : نعتٌ لاسم الإشارة مرفوعٌ , وعلامةُ رفعه الضمةُ المقدرةُ على الياءِ للثِّقل ، ويجوزُ إعرابُه بدلا أو عطفَ بيانٍ ، غيرَ أن الأولى إعرابُه نعتًا لأنه مشتقٌّ
وما : الواوُ واوُ الحال 
بك : الباءُ حرفُ جرٍّ مبنيٌّ على الكسر لا محلَّ له من الإعراب ، والكاف ضميرٌ مبنيٌّ على الفتح في محل جرٍّ بحرف الجر ، والجار والمجرور متعلقان بمحذوفٍ وجوبًا هو الخبرُ تقديرُه كائنٌ أو استقرَّ 
داء : مبتدأٌ مؤخَّرٌ مرفوعٌ ، وعلامةُ رفعِه الضمةُ الظاهرةُ ، وجملةُ : ما بك داء جملةٌ اسميةٌ في محلِّ نصبٍ حال ،
هذا ، والله أعلمُ ، والسلام

----------


## سيد محمد منازع

يعطيك العافية يا دكتور محمود . لقد أضفت لي شيئا هاما بهذا الإعراب الوافي .. خاصة في إعراب ( الشاكي ) فأبنت كل وجوهها .. شكرا لك .. بارك الله لك في المال والأهل والولد

----------


## صقر واحد

السلام عليكم .
أحسن الله إليكم .
في إعراب ( وما بك داء ) 
ما : حجازية تعمل عمل ليس حرف مبني علي السكون لا محل له من الإعراب .
بك : شبه جمله في محل نصب خبر ما الحجازية .
داء : اسم ما مؤخر مرفوع .... .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

يا أخِي ،
 إنما تعملُ ما عملَ ليسَ عندَ الحجازيين ، وبلغتِهم نزلَ القرآنُ الكريم كما في قولِه تعالى : ما هذا بشرًا ، لكنَّ ذلك العملَ مشروطٌ بثلاثةِ شروطٍ : 
أحدها : بقاءُ نفيِها فلو انتقض بإلا بطلَ الإعمالُ كما في قولِه : وما محمدٌ إلا رسولٌ
الثاني : أنْ لا تزادَ بعدَها إنْ
الثالث : أنْ يترتَّبَ خبرُها على اسمِها فلو تقدَّمَ عليه هُو أو معمولُه بطل العملُ ، إلا أنْ يكونَ معمولُ الخبرِ المتقدمُ ظرفا أو جارا ومجرورًا ،
وإلى هذه الشروطِ أشار ابنُ مالكٍ بقولِه :
إعمالَ ليسَ أُعْمِلَتْ ما دونْ إنْ ... معَ بقا النفيِ وترتيبٍ زُكِنْ 
وسبق حرفِ جرٍّ أو ظرفٍ كما ... بي أنتَ معنيًّا أجازَ العلما
أي أجازَ بعضُ العلماء أنْ يتقدمَ معمولُ الخبر إذا كان ظرفًا أو جارًّا ومجرورًا على الاسمِ ، أمَّا أنْ يتقدمَ الخبرُ نفسُه على الاسم ـ عندَ ابن مالك ـ فلا ، وأقول عندَ ابن مالك لأن بعضهم نازع في ذلك ، لكنِ الراجحُ قولُ ابن مالك .
هذا ، والله أعلمُ ، والسَّلام

----------


## صقر واحد

السلام عليكم .
جزاكم الله جزيل الخير ووافر الطيب .
كلام بن مالك علي العين و الرأس  ... وكلامكم في القلب .
إلا أنني - إن جاز لي - أري أن تطويع اللغة لمقتضي حال العصر المتسارع ، وعقل الخلق المتجدد - يقتضي  :
                               (  الفهم المباشر للجملة دون تعقيد القاعدة أو تأويل المخل . ) 
وعليه  ؛  فقل معي - إن شئت - : 
                                      ( و ليس بك داء  )
 تركيب الجملة هكذا  أقرب إلي فهم وعقل طالب العلم من :
                                     ( وما كائن بك داء ) 
وبناء علي ذلك لكم أن تقرروا : أيهما الأقرب إلي لغة التعامل وحال العصر ؟
وأنا في انتظار الرد من سيادكم ... وما يطمئن إليه فؤادكم ؛ فأنا راض به ، وسأعمل به في منهجي مع طلابي .
لكم الشكر موصول ...

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله 
  السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُهُ ، وبعدُ :
  فحتَّى ـ يَا أخِي ـ لوْ قُلْنَا إِنَّ مَا حِجَازِيَّةٌ ، وجَوَّزْنا تقْديمَ خَبرِها عَلَيْها إذَا كَانَ شبهَ جُمْلةٍ ـ لكَان التَّقْديرُ أيْضًا : ليسَ كائِنًا بك داءٌ ، فيكُونُ التَّقْدِيرُ في الْحَالَتينِ وَاحِدًا لِقَوْلِِ ابْنِ مَالِكٍ :
  وَأَخْبَرُوا بِظَرْفٍ اوْ بِحَرْفِ جَرّْ *** نَاوِينَ مَعْنَى كَائِنٍ أَو اسْتَقَرّْ
   والسُّؤالُ الآنَ ـ يَا أخِي ـ إِذا كُنَّا ننشُدُ التَّسهيلَ على الطُّلابِ ، وقلْنَا إنَّ شبهَ الجُمْلةِ هو الْخَبَرُ ـ كَمَا نمْشِي عليهِ في المدارسِ ـ ، فأيُّهما أسْهَلُ :  القولُ بأنَّ ما نافيةٌ وما بعدها مبتدأٌ وخبرٌ  ـ وهذا لا خِلَافَ فيهِ ـ ، أمِ الْقَوْلُ بِأَنَّ ما حِجَازِيَّةٌ تعْملُ عَمَلَ ليسَ وما بَعْدَها اسمٌ وخَبَرٌ ـ مَعَ مَا فِي هَذَا مِنْ نِزَاعٍ ـ ؟
  أَتركُ لَكَ الْأمرَ، لكنْ معَ العلمِ أني أجيزُ الأمرين تبعًا لبَعْضِهِمْ 

  هذا ، واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام

----------


## صقر واحد

السلام عليكم .
جزيت الجنة ... 
وما قلت أعمل به - إن شاء الله - ونثبت التقدير ( وما كائن بك داء ) ولا داعي لإعمال ما الحجازية لانتفاء شرط لإعمالها ...
 و لكم الشكر موصول .

----------


## سيد محمد منازع

بارك الله فيكما

----------


## القارئ المليجي

للمناسبة يا أساتذة..
يُرجى إعراب: ((فما منكُم من أحدٍ عنْه حاجزينَ)).

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله وأستاذنا القارئ المليجي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
فليس في الآية المذكورة ما ينقض قولي ؛ ذلك لأن خبر ما لم يتقدم على اسمها ،  وكذلك  متعلق الخبر الجار والمجرور : ( عنه ) لم يتقدم على الاسم  الذي هو كلمة أحد  وبالتالي فالترتيبُ مرعيٌّ ولهذا قلنا : إن ما حجازية ، ولا إشكالَ في ذلك ، واعلم أن كلمة : أحد اسم ما مرفوع بضمة مقدرة منع من ظهورها اشتغال المحل بحركة حرف الجر الزائد : من ، وشبه الجملة : منكم في محل نصب حال لأن الجار والمجرور  في الأصل صفة لأحد ، والقاعدة تقول إن صفة النكرة إذا تقدمت عليها انقلبت حالا 
هذا ، والله أعلمُ ، والسلام

----------

